# Lenovo y550 or Dell Studio 15



## boosters (Dec 6, 2009)

First i am planning to buy dell studio 15 around my budget is below 50k but when i see lenovo config in newspaper i shocked that lenovo y550 config is much better than dell laptop. 

*Dell Config *

1. Dual Core 2.2 2 MB Cache
2. Win 7 Home Pre 64 Bit
3. 1 Year Hardware Warranty
4. 15.6 WLED Screen
5. 4 GB DDR2 RAM
5. 500 GB Sata HDD
6. *512 ATi 4570*
7. 6 cell batteries
8. Other accessories

*Cost - 46,000 /-*


*Lenovo y550 Config*

1. Dual Core 2.2 2 MB Cache
2. Win 7 Home Pre 64 Bit
3. 1 Year Hardware Warranty
5. 4 GB *DDR3* RAM
6. 500 GB Sata HDD
7. *Nvidia GeForce GT240 M 1 GB* 
8. 6 cell batteries
9. Other Accessories

*Cost - 52,990 /-*


Many of companies using dell machines and many of them using IBM. Lenovo is new but most of my friends using this laptop. But what is your suggestion.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 6, 2009)

am not sure how Lenovo's support is in India but that Y550 is a damn good model with good build quality.

in terms of performance, Y550 should be better than Studio 15 with HD4570.


----------

